
This is the year action cameras and 360-degree videos collide - danboarder
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/9/10742974/nikon-gopro-action-cameras-360-video-ces-2016
======
ipsum2
The problem with 360 videos is the resolution. Doing some back of the
envelope, very approximate estimation, 4k video (like the new Nikon 360
camera) gets you only 426 x 240 resolution when you're looking at any region
of the video.

To get something nicer, you'd need to get to 8k, which is 888 x 480 per
viewable region. Currently no consumer video cameras that are anywhere near
that resolution.

~~~
danboarder
I think 4K looks better than what you're describing. The image looks crisp and
HD to me in the following 4K 360 video, for example, perhaps in the 720p range
for the viewable area: (be sure you're set to 4k 2160p before panning around
the playing video, it should work on desktop browsers):

4K 360° cockpit view flying Fighter Jet
[https://youtu.be/NdZ02-Qenso](https://youtu.be/NdZ02-Qenso)

------
joezydeco
No mention of Google Cardboard? This seems like the easiest way to play back
these kinds of video.

~~~
rasz_pl
no mention of resolution either, you need 2x 4K sensors to get good results.
Current 2x 1080 cameras produce blurry mess

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zas3TlxYk2c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zas3TlxYk2c)

~~~
tunesmith
The video mentioned the Nikon was 4k UHD.

